# The Girls Outdoors!!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

The girls had their first proper experience of the outside world this evening, had to catch them to get them back in they wanted to stay out :lol:

Excuse the state of the garden, its been a "work in progess" for 2 years  The pond is coming out this weekend though, finally! Pain in the a$$ that thing is! lol And i've nearly got the paving sorted... for one part of the garden lol!























































Think she's gone wild and feral lol!






















































Excuse Vinnie :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what lovely cats I love the black and white, is she part maine coon?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

You wouldnt believe how many people have said that!

I dont know what she is though, her mum was taken in as a pregnant "rescue". She was very big, white and fluffy, but thats all i know :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she looks very coonie she looks like my pumpkin did as a kitten hes part MC too.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Well, she could very well be i guess. Some people on here said not cos she doesnt have ear tufts but if she wasnt purebred i suppose it doesnt mean she "has" to have those...? But, whatever she is, she's lovely


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pumpkin dosent have any lynx tips or very little. her muzzle looks very square.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/dkdream-albums-our-cats-picture7182-pumpkin-face-nov1.html


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm.. link doesnt work?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

here he is


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, they have almost identical eyes!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah they do, shes very pretty so is Dylan. I love classic tabbies.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww the big cats stalking through the jungle :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AWwww they look like they really enjoyed it in the garden hun! fab pics of them all:thumbup::thumbup:xx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

They certainly did a lot of stalking of bugs and spiders! :lol: Dylan was particularly good at catching those. She was also fascinated by the frogs in the pond 

The difficult thing is going to be keeping them in now! Molly darted out when i let the dogs out this morning and it took me 10 mins to catch her as she didnt want to come in :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> They certainly did a lot of stalking of bugs and spiders! :lol: Dylan was particularly good at catching those. She was also fascinated by the frogs in the pond
> 
> The difficult thing is going to be keeping them in now! Molly darted out when i let the dogs out this morning and it took me 10 mins to catch her as she didnt want to come in :lol:


Yep they will be meowing at the door now! its great seeing them having fun though isnt it - I could watch them for hours


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

:lol: I did! I was out there for ages!!

They were both sat in the living room window when i left for work this morning, probably trying to work out how to get out!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> :lol: I did! I was out there for ages!!
> 
> They were both sat in the living room window when i left for work this morning, probably trying to work out how to get out!


LOL yeah they will be dying to get out there and explore  my cat jingles the keys in the door to get out now


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL yeah they will be dying to get out there and explore  my cat jingles the keys in the door to get out now


My old boy Simon does that :lol:

I got some pics of him yesterday, i will have to remember to get them off my phone tonight and post them


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> My old boy Simon does that :lol:
> 
> I got some pics of him yesterday, i will have to remember to get them off my phone tonight and post them


They get wiser thats for sure LOL:lol::thumbup: ooh yeah get some more pics - I must sort my camera out and take some


----------



## heart (Sep 16, 2010)

very nice and cute cat pic are shared in girl outdoor,....
its very nice and pretty,...


----------

